# 2.7 or 3.0???? help!



## trabuccomlfrd (Dec 21, 2011)

so i am currently shopping for audi's and i have two cars that im looking at and i dont know which to go with.. first is a 2004 a6 2.7t with 65,000 miles, the other is a 2003 a4 3.0 with the same mileage, i am most concerned about the reliability, i know audi's have their expensive repairs here and there but my deciding factor is the longevity of the car and which would be cheaper to maintain, im thinking the a4 3.0 due to the fact that it isnt turbo charged because ive heard the turbos in the 2.7 tend to fail and the repair cost is enormous. i love the a6 but if the a4 is a better buy than thats what ill go with. HELP!!


----------



## Brens (Apr 26, 2011)

It depends on your ability to fix you car if something goes wrong.

Turbocharged cars typically require more maintenance because they have an important performance feature on the engine. A turbo is vital to a car that comes stock to one. In other words, if it blows, it needs replacing. The 2.7 has twin Ko3 turbos. To replace will cost around 1500 not including labor. I had to replace mine on my A6, which required a motor pull, about a 15 hour job or so. But the 2.7 is much more fun to drive, more powerful, and has room for many more mods.

The 3.0 is naturally aspirated. Besides the fact its a HIGH quality German car, it has the same type of repairs as almost any non turbo car.

However, look at turn around value. If you wish to sell in the future, which do you think will hold more value?
Your decision, but when i shopped for my A6, if it wasn't a 2.7 6 speed, I continued looking.

Good luck!


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*....a6 2.7 or 3.0*

i have owned 9 audis and 4 of them were c5 a6's. never driven a 3.0 but i have had 3 2.7 twin turbos. parted the other two out and kept the limited one. i have tons of mods done to mine almost anything yu can think of but with power comes more problems. my turbos are going and my clutch is slipping and on top of that things keep breaking mirror knob and cup holding face stupid little things that get in the way. love my car but one thing after another if you dont maintain in properly. my 19 inch harmtman rims keep cracking so i would say go with the 3.0 for longevity and reliability. if you want to mod and race or use for performance go with 2.7 just be careful gets expensive


----------



## Brens (Apr 26, 2011)

imAUDIhere said:


> i have owned 9 audis and 4 of them were c5 a6's. never driven a 3.0 but i have had 3 2.7 twin turbos. parted the other two out and kept the limited one. i have tons of mods done to mine almost anything yu can think of but with power comes more problems. my turbos are going and my clutch is slipping and on top of that things keep breaking mirror knob and cup holding face stupid little things that get in the way. love my car but one thing after another if you dont maintain in properly. my 19 inch harmtman rims keep cracking so i would say go with the 3.0 for longevity and reliability. if you want to mod and race or use for performance go with 2.7 just be careful gets expensive


:beer: second this


----------

